# Mashed Potato Cakes with Onions and Kale



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

From Cooking Light Magazine, Nov. 199912 cups water1 bunch kale, trimmed (about 4 ounces)2 2/3 cups cubed (1-inch) Yukon gold or red potato (about 1 pound)3/4 teaspoon salt, divided1 tablespoon olive oil1 tablespoon butter or stick margarine3 cups diced onion2 tablespoons chopped fresh sage1/4 cup sliced green onions1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepperCooking spray1. Bring water to a boil in a Dutch oven; add kale. Cover and cook over medium heat 5 minutes or until tender. Remove kale with a slotted spoon, reserving cooking liquid. Chop kale and set aside.2. Add potato to reserved cooking liquid in pan; bring to a boil. Reduce heat, and simmer 10 minutes or until tender. Drain; partially mash potatoes. Stir in kale and 1/4 teaspoon salt.3. Preheat oven to 400F.4. Heat oil and butter in a large nonstick skillet over medium-high heat. Add 1/2 teaspoon salt, diced onion and choppped sage. Cook 13 minutes or until browned. Combine potato mixture, onion mixture, green onions, and pepper. Remove from heat; cool slightly. Divide potato mixture into 8 equal portions, shaping each into a 1/2-inch thick patty. Place patties on a baking sheet coated with cooking spray. Bake at 400F for 20 minutes.5. Preheat broiler.6. Broil patties for 5 minutes or until browned.Yield: 4 servings (serving size: 2 patties). Nutritional info: Calories 246 (26% from fat); FAT 7g (sat 2.4g, mono 3.4g, poly 0.6g), PROTEIN 5.1g, CARB 43.2g, FIBER 5.1g, CHOL 8 mg; IRON 2.6 mg, SODIUM 495 mg, CALC 87 mg.------------------"Never let the fear of striking out get in your way." Babe Ruth. And I'm also Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS! Jean


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 1999)

Jean,I've never used kale......Thanks for recipe.......------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------

